# 2 gästepässe zu vergeben



## talan25 (20. Mai 2012)

hallo  habe  2 pässe zu vergeben bitte per pm schreiben. würde mich dann auch freuen euren battletag zu bekommen (spielernamen)und vll mal ne belohnung xD.
möchte auch gerne noch wissen warum du den ganau willst danke
mfg


----------



## talan25 (20. Mai 2012)

Noch einen zu vergeben


----------



## Vermil (20. Mai 2012)

Habe dir eine PM geschrieben
wollte es schnell schreiben nicht das dir soviele schreiben xD

Battletag: Vermil#2521


----------



## Lordfrost (20. Mai 2012)

Haste noch einen ???


----------



## talan25 (20. Mai 2012)

So alle weg kann geclosed werden danke


----------

